# Love it, found a small keyboard



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I just set up my new Premier tonight, with CableCard, Tuning Adapter, and External 1GB Drive, and I am very happy. No complaints at all about the menus -- if they get better from here I am good to go.

Found a great little wireless keyboard that tucks into the drawer next to my easy chair: The Microsoft Arc Wireless Keyboard P/N X16-12698-01 -- the dongle plugs into one of the USBs on the Premiere. BestBuy stocks them.

As the Mayor said in Doc Hollywood: "coundn't be happier if I were twins".


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

i have been using a Logitech diNovo Mini Keyboard. It is the a wider than the tivo remote and not quite as long. It definitely makes setting up season passes a breeze.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The Dinovo looks cool, but pricey.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

I use mine on the computer in my truck for work. It is really intended to be for a HTPC, but is a perfect size for what I need.


----------



## garrubal (Oct 17, 2008)

You can put this one in your living room:


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

BestBuy has the MS Arc keyboard on sale for $49 this week ($10 off). The Premiere is also in the Sale Flyer at $299, XL not mentioned.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Here is a link to the keyboard i found to work pretty good. Still full size but it fits in a drawer

http://www.frys.com/product/5738972?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## edwardv2 (Oct 14, 2005)

darock, I'm wondering about how you setup the dinov mini. I have the dinovo Edge Mac keyboard and it works great with my Macs and PC (iBook, MacBook Pro, Lenovo ThinkPad) but it doesn't work with my TiVo Premier. And although it says it&#8217;s a Mac keyboard, it really isn't since the Mac bluetooth setup assistant doesn't recognize it immediately. I do have an old USB keyboard and it works fine with the TiVo Premiere.

The dinovo Edge didn't come with its own dongle but I had a cheap one lying around that I'm attempting to use. It works fine pairing with the ThinkPad (which doesn't have built-in bluetooth) but once I remove it from the laptop and plug it into the TiVo, the keyboard no longer responds.

I'm wondering if the TiVo only recognizes certain bluetooth dongles. The dongle I'm trying to use is a Sabrent. What Wireless adapters have others used successfully?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I just connected my Logitech diNovo Mini bluetooth keyboard to our Premiere XL by plugging the BT USB dongle into one of the two USB ports on the back. I paired it (press USB red button, then the keyboard's red pairing button) and it worked immediately. It doesn't have all the functionality I'd like but it does work perfectly to enter alpha-numeric searches, PW settings, etc. The playback keys (fwd, rev, pause, etc.) do not work. But the 360 degree thumb pad does work for moving through the menus and playback.

I was already using the diNovo Mini with our Mac Mini Media center so I was very pleasantly surprised to find that it works pretty well with my TiVo as well. :up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

richsadams said:


> The playback keys (fwd, rev, pause, etc.) do not work.


See here:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446025

So far, I've only found a very limited set of mappings (which actually doesn't include the ones you mentioned). There may be others.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> See here:
> 
> http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446025
> 
> So far, I've only found a very limited set of mappings (which actually doesn't include the ones you mentioned). There may be others.


Man, where have I been? I totally missed all of this...but it's Christmas in June so I'm not complaining! Just being able to type in searches, etc. is a blessing all by itself. Everything else is icing. I posted the suggestion for a keyboard so many times over the years...even on those surveys TiVo would send us "special few" via e-mail. Glad they finally heard our cries. Thanks for the great info! :up:


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

richsadams said:


> Just being able to type in searches, etc. is a blessing all by itself.


You might also be interested in the program linked in my sig as "TiVo Remote".


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> You might also be interested in the program linked in my sig as "TiVo Remote".


Very cool. I'll have to check that out. Thanks! :up:


----------



## nrobertson (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for recommending this keyboard, it's awesome! Also helps best buy was running a sale this week 39.99 (normal 59.99)


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

garrubal said:


> You can put this one in your living room:


Just what I want!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbobozz (Sep 21, 2006)

I got this funky Lenovo keyboard cheap ($30) recently...

http://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/....workflow:item.detail?GroupID=38&Code=57Y6336

Works pretty well w/ tivo, xbox, and pc in TV room... not all at once obviously... it's living with the tivo atm.


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

Curious - what's the advantage of one of these 'mini' keyboards over TiVo's own QWERTY BT remote? ....especially at 2x the price like the DiNovo.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

ckelly33 said:


> Curious - what's the advantage of one of these 'mini' keyboards over TiVo's own QWERTY BT remote? ....especially at 2x the price like the DiNovo.


No real advantage unless you happen to already have the mini keyboard (as I did).


----------



## ckelly33 (Oct 30, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> No real advantage unless you happen to already have the mini keyboard (as I did).


ok, thanks. I thought of ths as a possible inexpensive alternative only to find it wasn't necessarily so - especially in a mini-form.


----------



## darelldd (Jul 7, 2011)

Two years later... I'd been using a Logitech Wave cordless keyboard. I pulled it out today, and it wouldn't work. Any idea why? I've removed/replaced the USB dongle. New batteries. No love. It works on the PC, and worked for two years on the Premiere.

In other news, the iPad Tivo app is the bomb. And is what I now use to to program everything.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

darelldd said:


> Two years later... I'd been using a Logitech Wave cordless keyboard. I pulled it out today, and it wouldn't work. Any idea why? I've removed/replaced the USB dongle. New batteries. No love. It works on the PC, and worked for two years on the Premiere.
> 
> In other news, the iPad Tivo app is the bomb. And is what I now use to to program everything.


Only guess I've got is that one of the Premiere SW updates killed it.


----------



## darelldd (Jul 7, 2011)

lillevig said:


> Only guess I've got is that one of the Premiere SW updates killed it.


Yeah, that's my best guess as well. The keyboard absolutely works fine. I've tried it on several computers. Works like a champ. It has been several months since I used it on the Tivo. I wonder if a Tivo reboot would allow it to read again?? Ah well, as long as I have the iPad, I'm good to go. The "joystick" alphabet entry is NOT my idea of a good time.


----------

